# Cervical length



## wantingagirl

Has anyone had a cervical length of 3.6cm in first tri and everything been ok and no premature babies. Some sites online say 4 or more is needed and shouldn’t be 3.5 til 32 weeks but then other sites say 3.5 is average so I’m totally confused. My son was longer at 3.89 at 19 weeks and this one was 3.6 at 10 weeks


----------



## wantingagirl

Anyone?


----------



## dairymomma

No experience myself, but I am thinking it is one of those things that can vary from woman to woman. And remember, they are measuring things using inexact sound waves that travel through your body and all the bits between the probe and the thing they are measuring. It could be that your cervical length isn't exactly 4cm all the time (that's really a number based on the average length for most women anyway) or the measurements were just a little bit off. Now I know it's likely a bit nervewracking with a history of loss to have something like this. I totally get it. I have such bad anxiety during pregnancy due to my history of recurrent loss, it's impossible for me to NOT worry about every little thing when I'm pregnant. 

But the best thing you can do right now is relax as much as possible and stay away from Dr. Google. He tells you all the things that could/might go wrong and it's almost always 'worst case scenarios' bad. Talk to your doctor about your concerns and see what they say. At the very least, you can talk about this with someone who knows more about this number and what it means/when to intervene/what path you may need to follow from here.

:hugs: and wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy.


----------

